# Three weeks to get on the boat. PCD around T-giving



## jonezy (Mar 8, 2009)

I dropped my E93 335i off in Nice on 9/18, (even though Harms's site says I dropped it off on 9/21). The Harms site was just updated today indicating a voyage out of Bremerhaven on 10/10. That's three weeks just to get on the boat. I am not complaining, just stating the facts. 

It seems weird to me that they trucked the car 1500 miles from Nice to sail out of Bremerhaven when there are substantial shiping ports in Nice and Genoa.

At this rate it looks like we still may make PCD in South Carolina inside of 8 weeks, but we'll be bumping up against the week of Thanksgiving. 

Voyage Information: 

Voyage ID
EQ941-MAN

Vessel Name
MANON

Departure Port
BREMERHAVEN 

Departure Date (Est.)
10-Oct-2009

Destination Port
BRUNSWICK

Destination Date (Est.)
26-Oct-2009


----------



## jonezy (Mar 8, 2009)

*Looks like No PCD for me*



Well, I spoke to Kelly at the PCD today and she confirmed my E93 was at the VPC, so that's good news. The bad news is that she could not offer me a Friday delivery until January. I was even willing to go this Friday 11/6, but she didnt think the car could be out of VPC and to the PDC by then. I am going to take the next day to see if the wife and I can rearrange schedules, but right now it looks like we are going to have to tell PDC to cancel us and put us on a truck to the dealer. I am really bummed out, but I guess that is the reality of trying to do a PDC after ED. The good people at the PDC cannot plan anything for you until your car is at the VPC, and their Fridays are always booked way in advance. We were prepared to wait for a Friday, but with the Thanksgiving Holiday we are just plain out of luck.


----------



## wmo168 (Mar 26, 2009)

You should really need to arrange your schedule and do PCD if you can even if it is a Monday or Wednesday... I did the first available date which is Wednesday which I took a night flight Tuesday night and leave PCD around 2PM and got back down to Florida by driving 10 hours back... Since you live in St Pete, it should takes you no more then 7 hours back home.

Why not do it that way? Check my link below.. I drove back down to South Florida with a fellow member taking an M3.

Don't cancel it.... You really miss a lot and it is free...


----------

